# Anyone would like to give home to a 10-month old female lab?



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Our new addition to Bianca shelter is a big, 10-month old black female labrador, Java, found abandoned on the street.
She was on the street for 2 weeks without anyone reacting so we decided to take her in.
Rumour circulates that someone bought a puppy lab but then she grew more that they expected (many people when getting a puppy of whatever breed ae actually surprised afterwards that it increases on size ) and when they moved out to smaller accomodation they just left the dog on the street.
Not the first time I heard it.

The lab, we called her Java, is extremely gentle, calm, sweet, good with other dogs. We will have her sterilised. Already dewormed and vaccinated. 

So if anyone would like to give her a home, just write to: [email protected]

or check some movies of her at BIANCA - Association for the Protection of Homeless Animals in Sesimbra (Portugal)


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Unbelievable as it is, we have now two labradors for adoption.
One is still Java: black, 10 months old, sterilised, gentle with everyone - children, adults, other dogs (but not fond of cats).
the other is Tiffany: yellow, 3 years old, houseclean, sterilise, good with everyone, children, adults, other dogs (but also does not like cats).

If anyone would like to give home to any of them, write to: [email protected]


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

she is so beautiful  hope someone gives her a nice home soon


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

We had a few candidates for Java but they all had cats.... And Java barks at cats. But they adopted other dogs from us so it was good.

Tiffany, you can see her at this movie:





She was found in a forest with 4 puppies 4 days old. One puppy was dead but others survived and they grew nicely. The movie is from a home where they were given a temporary protection. All puppies are adopted already but Tiffany is still waiting for a home.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Uff, only one labrador to go  
Java,the black lab was adopted last week and now we still have for adoption Tiffany, the yellow lab, 3 y.o.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

*Tiffany, yellow lab 3 y.o.*

As surprising as it may be, we still have the yellow lab, female 3 y.o. for adoption. Nothing wrong with her, just no candidates. Only one person contacted me, asked a few question and after I replied, never went back.
Tiffany is very gentle, house trained, lovely with people and dogs, not so with cats (but after some pains she accepted the resident cats in a home where she is staying) and she is still waiting for a home.
Anyone?
Write to : [email protected]


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Margot said:


> As surprising as it may be, we still have the yellow lab, female 3 y.o. for adoption. Nothing wrong with her, just no candidates. Only one person contacted me, asked a few question and after I replied, never went back.
> Tiffany is very gentle, house trained, lovely with people and dogs, not so with cats (but after some pains she accepted the resident cats in a home where she is staying) and she is still waiting for a home.
> Anyone?
> Write to : [email protected]gmail.com


Bless you Margot, for the work you do. I didn't know you had an animal shelter but I'll add your link to my 'animal welfare in portugal' page on Facebook. Someone was offering to take in dogs and cats for adoption on my page. There is also another page called Adopcão dos animais on Facebook so you could post your labrador's pic on there. The page has over 170,000 subscribers.

Were you on the animal rights march on saturday? It was brilliant!!! Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks.
The page of Bianca is BIANCA - Associação de Protecção aos Animais sem Lar do Concelho de Sesimbra

There is also a Bianca group on Facebook.

Yes, I know this group and others on Facebook, there are many subscribers but there are also thousands of appeals posted there evevry day so "my" dogs pass unnoticed.


----------

